# Trolling or flicking lures - Merimbula lakes



## Grizzly (Oct 8, 2012)

As a kayak fishing newbie I need a bit of advice from you "learned sages" on this forum.

Location: Merimbula lakes and nearby estuary environments:

Questions: Is it more producting to troll lures around behind the kayak or to stop and flick them about? 
Or is it better to fish using bait.....live or dead?

Any constructive advice is graciously accepted.

Cheers
Grizzly


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 8, 2012)

patwah said:


> What is your target species?


The quick answer is "whatever presents itself" but reality is flathead, bream and whiting. 
Thanks


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm no Merimbula guru but i'd say flick em. Whiting and bream are fairly flighty and trolling past could spook em. Flathead don't seem to care so much, they eat everything. I've been out estuary fishing and not caught one fish on the (multiple) lures trolled behind me and caught a half dozen legal fish flicking lures to structure. If you've got decent gear you can get a cast in from a spot far enough away there is no chance they'll know you're there.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

For flatties, troll them. For everything else, cast and retrieve.

What a lot of us do, is get a drift going with the wind and dead stick a plastic out the back. Cast out the front of the kayak with the wind and you'll pick flathead on the trailing plastic.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies blokes....knowledge is power.
Grizzly


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

If it gets too windy for comfortable 'yakking, the "back lake" is full of bream and can be fished from the shore at several places. Try the arm that extends close to the town itself.
The boat ramp / pontoon on the top lake, just above the bridge is also a sure-fire spot in my experience. Bream, whiting, trevally, garfish, mullet...
The toe of the boat ramp (if boating activity allows) is about the best spot, but pretty much anywhere within casting distance of the pontoon should provide fish. If they are slow on the lures, I found I always caught something on a bit of beech worm about a meter - meter and a half under a small float. Have it suspending just above the weed, and a slow retrieve worked best for me.
Wish me dear old mum still lived there. No more free holiday accommodation.


----------

